# clomid



## garyd (Aug 20, 2011)

where is  a good place to get clomid for my pct?


----------



## aja44 (Aug 20, 2011)

garyd said:


> where is  a good place to get clomid for my pct?



There are allot of great sources on the board with feedback from members.  Do some looking around and you will find what your looking for.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 20, 2011)

Extremepeptides is what I use.....


----------



## quick01 (Aug 20, 2011)

Cem!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

quick01 said:


> Cem!







*Welcome to CEMproducts.com!* 

CEM offers fast and professional service via USPS and payable by CC. 










Nothing but the best for your research animals.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 20, 2011)

you know, my name is actually Cem


----------



## pieguy (Aug 20, 2011)

EP, CEM, EK, WP, UZ, PP, RXL, NAPS all have it. Haven't heard much bad things about any sponsor's clomid. Shit's pretty cheap to produce so that's probably why.


----------



## booze (Aug 20, 2011)

theres a thread a couple down stating that CEM's letro was bunk, so dunno about their clomid...


----------



## WantsWidth (Aug 21, 2011)

I like staying innovative...............................................


----------

